# INDIVIDUALS BACK BUMPER BASH III



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

*The Louisville Chapter of Individuals Car Club will be hosting BACK BUMPER BASH III on SEPTEMBER 4th, 2011* 
This year has brought on some changes we feel will make our event more attractive for a variety of reasons. We have considered some feedback we have received over the last two events. We as a group decided to change the date to Labor day retaining the three day weekend attractiveness and helping to alleviate the hassles of work schedules. We also decided to move it due to the excessive heat and humidity we were experiencing in May.

The Venue this year has changed as well. The Back Bumper Bash will be held on the grounds of the host hotel, The Fern Valley Inn. We will be having the same type setup as previous years, we will have the park and chill spot, a hop area for bragging rights, and we are currently working on the vendors. 

We will be having our usual pre cruising dinner at the El Nopal across the street from the host hotel. After everyone is done eating it will be time for them lowriders to hit the streets of Louisville. This is what i hear the most excitement about when we have this event. People just want to get out and ride.

So save the date......I hope to see all you guys come out to Louisville and kick it. The finer details of the event will be made available as early as possible. Check back for updates as time progresses to my favorite day of the year to ride.

As SLIMONTHABUMPER says.....GET YO KEYS! LOL 

I cant wait to hit the streets with you guys.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

so your saying we don't even half to leave the hotel just wake up and hit the parking lot,get drunk then back to the room and passout :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 18 2011, 11:56 PM~19634800
> *so your saying we don't even half to leave the hotel just wake up and hit the parking lot,get drunk then back to the room and passout :biggrin:
> *


some people would consider that a benefit.....lol.......i would be one of those people....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 19 2011, 12:03 AM~19634904
> *some people would consider that a benefit.....lol.......i would be one of those people....lol :biggrin:
> *



Word ! ... And if any of the family folks are worried about the kiddo's , so long as your a guest in the hotel they have the game room , pool and play area ... Plus your own clean bathroom lol


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm nobody and not trying 2 ack like I am. I like da park but never know could turn out better


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 18 2011, 08:56 PM~19634800
> *so your saying we don't even half to leave the hotel just wake up and hit the parking lot,get drunk then back to the room and passout :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Jan 19 2011, 01:52 AM~19635982
> *I'm nobody and not trying 2 ack like I am. I like da park but never know could turn out better
> *



No your somebody , anybody that lowrides in the ville is somebody to me , I'm no better than anyone else , I've just been around the block a little longer then some lol , we appreciate the input thought


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i think i had a better time in the parking lot last year then the park


everybody hanging out and chilling....and the beer was a big plus :cheesy: 

i think i got some video of 2 cars hopping and then the party began with all diffrent clubs hanging out


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 19 2011, 02:23 AM~19636346
> *i think i had a better time in the parking lot last year then the park
> everybody hanging out and chilling....and the beer was a big plus :cheesy:
> 
> ...


We expect to see you ! Lol I'm gonna try to make it to houston next jan


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

isn't that the same day as the Zoo show?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 19 2011, 04:10 AM~19636892
> *isn't that the same day as the Zoo show?
> *



Nope the zoo is Monday :cheesy:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn.. BBB is the only show i was looking forward too.. Oh well.. more time to make the ride look better. See yall then..


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Jan 19 2011, 07:38 AM~19637188
> *Damn.. BBB is the only show i was looking forward too.. Oh well.. more time to make the ride look better.  See yall then..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'M MARKING MY CALENDER AS WE SPEAK.STREETDREAMZ C.C. WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

We'll be ther this year, looking forward to it!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2011, 07:36 AM~19637184
> *Nope the zoo is Monday  :cheesy:
> *


your right I forgot, shouldn't be as hot in September either. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD TO KNOW THAT YOU GUYS GOT A SET DATE


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

AztecA C.C. </span>Will be there for the 3rd year in a row!  </span>

glad its september i hope its not as humid cause the low low aint got AC :happysad: last year we had the daily with the ac BLASTING all weekend 

sooo when can we start reserving the rooms? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

ill be there
:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 19 2011, 03:50 PM~19639704
> * AztecA C.C. </span>Will be there for the 3rd year in a row!   </span>
> 
> glad its september i hope its not as humid cause the low low aint got AC  :happysad: last year we had the daily with the ac BLASTING all weekend
> ...


ill have the wifey call tomorrow , how many cars you bringin :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Jan 19 2011, 09:16 AM~19637309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope you can make it again Joe yall are some really good guys


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2011, 02:10 AM~19636192
> *No your somebody , anybody that lowrides in the ville is somebody to me , I'm no better than anyone else , I've just been around the block a little longer then some lol , we appreciate the input thought
> *



Bob hit it on the head....i think alot of things get misconstrued during the communications that go on amongst each other. I think that anyone contributing to the lifestyle that we live on any level is doing their part. No one is better than anyone else...we all started somewhere in this game.......we have all learned things as we went....we work for what we have and anyone that has anything negative to say (that really means it) doesnt have any respect for the game IMO.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 19 2011, 06:24 PM~19640913
> *Bob hit it on the head....i think alot of things get misconstrued during the communications that go on amongst each other. I think that anyone contributing to the lifestyle that we live on any level is doing their part. No one is better than anyone else...we all started somewhere in this game.......we have all learned things as we went....we work for what we have and anyone that has anything negative to say (that really means it) doesnt have any respect for the game IMO.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 18 2011, 11:35 PM~19634528
> *The Louisville Chapter of Individuals Car Club will be hosting BACK BUMPER BASH III on SEPTEMBER 4th, 2011
> This year has brought on some changes we feel will make our event more attractive for a variety of reasons. We have considered some feedback we have received over the last two events. We as a group decided to change the date to Labor day retaining the three day weekend attractiveness and helping to alleviate the hassles of work schedules. We also decided to move it due to the excessive heat and humidity we were experiencing in May.
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm down.... Let's ride....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2011, 04:15 PM~19640859
> *ill have the wifey call tomorrow , how many cars you bringin :biggrin:
> *


 just let us know so i can book it dont wanna be like last year :biggrin: 

thats still up in the air.. depends on if we can get a car transporter or not


----------



## bigboy95 (Oct 16, 2009)

yaaa nice change up! it was hot as hell that weekend! and having it at the hotel, thats a great idea! cant wait, see yall in the ville :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I always look forward to this one but we are having a lowrider show in KC on the same day. I'm sure I will miss a good time.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 19 2011, 11:16 PM~19643636
> *I always look forward to this one but we are having a lowrider show in KC on the same day. I'm sure I will miss a good time.
> *


I thought that was aug 15th or somthin , man I was wantin to go


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2011, 09:46 PM~19644029
> *I thought that was aug 15th or somthin , man I was wantin to go
> *


I wish it was so I could go to your guys show.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Im sure Ill be there.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 19 2011, 04:24 PM~19640913
> *Bob hit it on the head....i think alot of things get misconstrued during the communications that go on amongst each other. I think that anyone contributing to the lifestyle that we live on any level is doing their part. No one is better than anyone else...we all started somewhere in this game.......we have all learned things as we went....we work for what we have and anyone that has anything negative to say (that really means it) doesnt have any respect for the game IMO.
> *


X2


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 19 2011, 10:30 AM~19637565
> *We'll be ther this year, looking forward to it!!
> *



:h5:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 19 2011, 07:36 PM~19641530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea yea russ we know you can drive on the e-way :run:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 21 2011, 05:57 PM~19661058
> *yea yea russ we know you can drive on the e-way :run:
> *


i think the correct term is.....isnt scared to ride on the eway....lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 22 2011, 08:46 PM~19670340
> *i think the correct term is.....isnt scared to ride on the eway....lol
> *


x2 you know ill get out there like a nascar driver in the 63 .ass end swayen all over the highway :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 22 2011, 11:46 PM~19670340
> *i think the correct term is.....isnt scared to ride on the eway....lol
> *



yea yea whatever


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

another good year can't wait.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 23 2011, 02:27 PM~19673827
> *yea yea whatever
> *


is your butt hurtin? LOL


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 25 2011, 11:12 PM~19697908
> *is your butt hurtin? LOL
> *



naw cuz mines always been on the e way  



























ON THE TRAILOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HOPEFULLY NOT THIS SUMMER


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:0


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Jan 26 2011, 08:00 PM~19706670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Jan 26 2011, 07:00 PM~19706670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will try my hardest to be there with or without a car...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Jan 26 2011, 10:00 PM~19706670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THAT FLYER :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Jan 26 2011, 09:00 PM~19706670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


surprised to see the flyer up when I haven't even finished it.. :ninja:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

missed it last year I will be there for sure this year


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 27 2011, 01:56 AM~19709566
> *surprised to see the flyer up when I haven't even finished it.. :ninja:
> *



thats what i been sayin.......i only text it to a couple people. They dont play on the internets much......


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah I missed last year too. But I'll be there this year. :biggrin:


----------



## MONTE RIDER (Aug 16, 2009)

HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR SOCIOS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Damn i wanted to go to this year!! Man this is the same day as the LRM show in KC. I was hoping alot of Kentucky would be in KC this weekend. 
Well good luck with it BIG I. See yall next time around.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What maverick ! Maybe we see you in Tulsa


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Cant wait


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

TTT for my homies...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

the 63 will be painted before this show finally :biggrin: cant wait .love this picnic


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 20 2011, 07:00 PM~19652194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I know that car


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Just saw this, booooo.........oh well. See you guys this weekend.


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

can't wait


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

We had a great time last year at the park...seemed like a lot of people just passing by came in to check out the cars.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

SOCIOS STL AND DALTON WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN WIT A FEW CARS THIS TYME


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Mar 9 2011, 08:11 PM~20053120
> *SOCIOS STL AND DALTON WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN WIT A FEW CARS THIS TYME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zues213 (May 22, 2009)

Just Klownin cc VA Will Be There :thumbsup:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT!! we'll be attending this year


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

BTTTT


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

:guns:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

SEE YOU ALL THEN, IF NOT SOOOOONER! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:  hope to see everyone out


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: when the oklahoma show


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

WWW.BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM 323-479-2387


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT 
any updates or info?


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Jan 27 2011, 12:42 AM~19710417
> *missed it last year I will be there for sure this year
> *


R u sure bro lol


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't wait going to be a good time like always :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Man that cruise was off da hook last year, had a blast


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

westside lowriders will be there destroying some pavement as usual:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

we have a free room for farthest traveled with a car , and free food for farthest traveled without


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

silver-metal 82 said:


> R u sure bro lol


yep with my car .....how about you


----------



## noponies1965 (Nov 4, 2008)

is the back bumper bash a car show or a picnic. if it is a show what r the prizes for the hop


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

noponies1965 said:


> is the back bumper bash a car show or a picnic. if it is a show what r the prizes for the hop


its a picnic,,and a good one,,what you got to hop?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT. Looking to be a great time.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

we gonna put it down on the streets ! and I heard theres a famous hopper that may make a return to the ville
lhno:hno:hno:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't wait going to be a good time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Gorilla Bob said:


> we have a free room for farthest traveled with a car , and free food for farthest traveled without


 sounds like another 17hr trip is in order....


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

lone star said:


> sounds like another 17hr trip is in order....


Damn, I though I might get it but, you got me beat! 

I only got 8. It's all good though...good show and great people. 

See you there, homeboy!


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

It's a good time see u guys there.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Getting closer. Can't wait!


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

Majestics chitown will b there again this year had a firme time last year but this year ill def b takin the 65 TO CRUISE :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Azteca Chicago will be there again can't wait


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Gorilla Bob said:


> we have a free room for farthest traveled with a car , and free food for farthest traveled without


965 mi, 16 hours 17 mins......can 1 person qualify for both door prizes :h5:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


silver-metal 82 said:


> Azteca Chicago will be there again can't wait


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

lone star said:


> 965 mi, 16 hours 17 mins......can 1 person qualify for both door prizes :h5:


If the Tulsa boys don't come lol ... You won the farthest with car I bet lol


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Let's get this topic cracking, Just a little over a month to go. Ask anyone that was there last year, one of the BEST and BIGGEST cruises on ANY coast.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

it sure is the best cruise been going for years just for the cruise and show.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> Let's get this topic cracking, Just a little over a month to go. Ask anyone that was there last year, one of the BEST and BIGGEST cruises on ANY coast.




AMEN! went last year in a daily and we still had a blast on the cruise and the show... hoping to get all the cars ready for this one


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

last year waz tight.we will be back this year for sure..


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Los Neighbors said:


> AMEN! went last year in a daily and we still had a blast on the cruise and the show... hoping to get all the cars ready for this one


Bring a bunch, we want to rip the streets up again. Hoping to get a HUGE turnout this year. The show is now at the hotel parking lot, so all the out of towners can kind of sleep in and still be at the show.


----------



## LBC00 (Mar 1, 2007)

is there a block for the rooms?


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

STL STREET DREAMZ C.C. WILL BE THERE WIT CARS


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

yea this is one big cruise and show.. I can't wait.. Counting the days.. LoL:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT... Keep this up.. Need to pack this cruise with lowriders again yo


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

What hotels are near the event besides Fern Valley?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Momma Lux said:


> What hotels are near the event besides Fern Valley?


There are literally about 20 all within 10-15 minutes of the Fern Valley hotel. If you do a google map search of Fern Valley hotel Louisville, and do a search nearby, they will pop up. I live off exit 117 on I-65 and it takes me about 10-15 minutes to get there, and there are 6-7 hotels beside me.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

63hardtoprider said:


> There are literally about 20 all within 10-15 minutes of the Fern Valley hotel. If you do a google map search of Fern Valley hotel Louisville, and do a search nearby, they will pop up. I live off exit 117 on I-65 and it takes me about 10-15 minutes to get there, and there are 6-7 hotels beside me.


Thanks, I will do that :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

its coming up quick :boink:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Big Doe said:


> its coming up quick :boink:


:ninja: :sprint:


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Page 3 bump!!!!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

IMG00204-20110418-1907.jpg (165.1 KB)


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is ROLLN gonna be there again this year?


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

I CANT WAIThno:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

NO-WAY said:


> I CANT WAIThno:


x91


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

god willing jerzey will be in the building!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bob, sup


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Word ! ... Whatcha know bout that !


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey going down this Saturday night .......


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

9 more days...


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Guess its time for me to bump... Got the towncar put back together and working..


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Guess its time for me to bump... Got the towncar put back together and working..


same here. Got new springs and some refurb batts to set me over.. Off to the detail shop on sat.. See ya sat Nate!


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

1986Oscar said:


> 9 more days...


I've still got to reinstall my rear axle, find some glue for my underhood mirror, do a good detail on the outside of the car, clean the interior good, and still finish my daily driver.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> I've still got to reinstall my rear axle, find some glue for my underhood mirror, do a good detail on the outside of the car, clean the interior good, and still finish my daily driver.


Dont give up buddy.. Wouldnt be the same without you there!


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

I still got install my drive shaft that just got back from machinist after installing 2 u joints that ill prolly get tomm, gota adjust arms around reinstall 3" exhaust, clean the hell out of my stuff make look a lil better


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

looking forward to tearing up the streets


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

I cant wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:shocked:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

indyzmosthated said:


> looking forward to tearing up the streets


 "You're old enough to be my dad"


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT for a good cruise and show.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Big Doe said:


> "You're old enough to be my dad"


:twak:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

lone star said:


> :twak:


:roflmao:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

UH-OH, Only 5 days until the cruise! Everybody ready to ride?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hell yea.. G-Money got my caddy detailing it now..


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

1986Oscar said:


> Hell yea.. G-Money got my caddy detailing it now..


I'm in Pigeon Forge until early friday morning. I'm cleaning a little on it Saturday before the cruise and then after I get home from cruising gonna do all the big stuff for Sunday.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> I'm in Pigeon Forge until early friday morning. I'm cleaning a little on it Saturday before the cruise and then after I get home from cruising gonna do all the big stuff for Sunday.


See ya there buddy


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks like were going to have decent weather too. Can't wait till everyone can get together and just ride.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

any idea what time the hop is going to start roughly??


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

3 ish on Sunday , and I heard the circus was coming to town lol..........


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Gorilla Bob said:


> 3 ish on Sunday , and I heard the circus was coming to town lol..........


Them Damm Ohio boys must be coming... But it's going to be fun..


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Them Damm Ohio boys must be coming... But it's going to be fun..


For sure...


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

little over 2 days till we get to ride out in fashion! I don't know about everyone else, but I'm getting kind of antsy......


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

nah we aint bringing no hoppers this year gona give someone else a chance to hit the bumper at the BUMPER BASH LOL


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

is the show open to the public


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gona see how the uhaul rig does :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

TAT2DAN said:


> is the show open to the public


Yes!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

lone star said:


> gona see how the uhaul rig does :biggrin:


DRIVE IT!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

63hardtoprider said:


> DRIVE IT!


i dont doubt it would make the trip....but tires aint cheap!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> little over 2 days till we get to ride out in fashion! I don't know about everyone else, but I'm getting kind of antsy......


Feeling the same here


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

have a goodtime riders !!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

speed limit 55!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

law said:


> have a goodtime riders !!!


you get my text ???


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Gorilla Bob said:


> you get my text ???


nope i have not


----------



## biged61 (Oct 2, 2005)

BROWN SUGAR will be in the house from STL Chapter!!!!!


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

MAJESTICS CHITOWN WILL BE IN THE MUTHA FU**IN HOUSE :h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Azteca chicago will be in the ville for the cruise.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Who all will be in Friday night?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

2 more days


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

If anyone needs any Cadillac parts, I have a topic in vehicle parts classifieds. I can bring them to the hotel Friday-Sunday.


----------



## ShoNuff010 (Oct 15, 2010)

next year homies


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

I have 2 foor fleetwood windows with trim n a continential kit 15" E&G. I can bring if sumbody interested $150for windows n trim and $275 for continential kit


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

NO-WAY said:


> I have 2 foor fleetwood windows with trim n a continential kit 15" E&G. I can bring if sumbody interested $150for windows n trim and $275 for continential kit


Did you get your car back on the road?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna rain like pouring piss out of a boot as my pops would say!:thumbsdown:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

No way!!!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gonna be all clear sunny skies in louisville...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike will be there with the wife and kid in the caddy I suppose. Wasn't even gonna take it b/c I couldn't afford to have it juiced b4 the picnic. Instead bout a week or two after when nobody cares. Won't even be done for my birthday wednesday.

Can't say what my peers are doing with their lowriders..


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

*7 Day Forecast - °F | °C*


frisatsunmontuewedthusep
*02*









M Sunny
*99°*​*67°*
sep
*03*









M Sunny
*96°*​*69°*
sep
*04*









Sct T-Storms
*83°*​*59°*
sep
*05*









Cloudy
*71°*​*60°*
sep
*06*









Cloudy
*71°*​*60°*
sep
*07*









P Cloudy
*75°*​*60°*
sep
*08*









Iso T-Storms
*76°*​*64°*

*Details for Friday, September 02*


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

hey the cruise is the biggest thing.. Nice forecast


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Doe said:


> Did you get your car back on the road?


 Yal I drove it home today


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn! I wish it wouldn't rain Sunday I don't wanna drive 3 hours to not be able to walk around.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

TAT2DAN said:


> Damn! I wish it wouldn't rain Sunday I don't wanna drive 3 hours to not be able to walk around.


It's only about a 20% chance of scattered showers. Even if it does rain a little, it won't last long.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

To everyone driving/flying here, be safe and have a good trip! Now let's get ready to ROLL!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

leaving indy in 3 hours...


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

1986Oscar said:


> leaving indy in 3 hours...


See you guys about 2:30-3! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

63hardtoprider said:


> It's only about a 20% chance of scattered showers. Even if it does rain a little, it won't last long.


Yea, Louisville is weird, It ALWAYS rains for 10 min really hard then stops and rainbows pop out and shit... I swear a couple weeks ago it was raining on one side of dixie hwy and not on the other! you could see it plain as day! One side had puddles, but southboud lanes were dry as a bone.. lol

Can't wait to see that coupe NOWAY... you gonna hit it out there?


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

gonna miss it this year, hopefully i'll be ready next year


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

texasgold said:


>


morning sunshine......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

187_Regal said:


> morning sunshine......


pearl paint, nomsayn?


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Yea, Louisville is weird, It ALWAYS rains for 10 min really hard then stops and rainbows pop out and shit... I swear a couple weeks ago it was raining on one side of dixie hwy and not on the other! you could see it plain as day! One side had puddles, but southboud lanes were dry as a bone.. lolCan't wait to see that coupe NOWAY... you gonna hit it out there?


 I aint got coil, well I got sum coils but they won't fit I need spring pockets trimed out n just ain't been enough time2 get it dun,


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

lone star said:


> pearl paint, nomsayn?


And fuel pumps!!


----------



## biged61 (Oct 2, 2005)

leaving Missouri now!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Big Doe said:


> And fuel pumps!!


and gasoline showers


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

lone star said:


> and gasoline showers


Ha, how could I forget. No better way to start the weekend off!


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

I also got a used adex reg. Very good shape like new $250


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

HOW MUCH TO GET IN FOR SPECTATORS AND WHAT TIMES THE SHOW START


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> HOW MUCH TO GET IN FOR SPECTATORS AND WHAT TIMES THE SHOW START


FREE! It starts tomorrow about 10ish or so.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Everything is free for everyone!


----------



## toddbrumfield (Oct 17, 2009)

so did the weather keep dry for the show?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

toddbrumfield said:


> so did the weather keep dry for the show?


Nice weather on sat. Sun was cloudy...


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Just got home from the ville. The weather was kind of crazy driving back but we made it and again thanxs Individuals for a bad ass cruise and picnic again see u next year again.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

1986Oscar said:


> Nice weather on sat. Sun was cloudy...


 Nice to meet u homie and ur caddy was looking bad ass.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Nice to meet u homie and ur caddy was looking bad ass.


You to buddy.. Thanx


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

I wanna thank Individuals Car Club and everyone in the ville for a great time.. we have been there 3 years in a row and best belive we will be there again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

YESSIRR! KENTUCKY HOSPITALITY IS ALWAYS ON POINT! ST. LOUIS ALWAYS ENJOYS! THANKS NATALIE ,BRENT, AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY FOR A GREAT TIME! GOTTA BRING A CAR NEXT TIME!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Thanks to all the INDIVIDUALS for the hospitality and good times like always. It was cool to see everyone again.


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

I had a good time seeing all the cars. It was my wife's first time seeing lowriders up close she said "we need to make your car do that"! :run: Hope to have some pitbulls in my trunk soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

TAT2DAN said:


> I had a good time seeing all the cars. It was my wife's first time seeing lowriders up close she said "we need to make your car do that"! :run: Hope to have some pitbulls in my trunk soon. :thumbsup:


Sounds like u should have brought her to the ville sooner..


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

me and my wife had a great time and will be back next year nine hours driving not to bad haha


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> me and my wife had a great time and will be back next year nine hours driving not to bad haha


try 16 hours...we still on the road :sad:but as always KY has great people...we"ll be back


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

texasgold said:


> try 16 hours...we still on the road :sad:but as always KY has great people...we"ll be back


We can't have a picnic without Texas :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks to everybody that came out , We promise next year will be even better, already working on T-shirts and fliers . Again we appreciate all you guys and if anyone needs anything or has any ideas let me know..


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Big Doe said:


> We can't have a picnic without Texas :biggrin:


Thats the truth!!


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Sounds like u should have brought her to the ville sooner..


I guess so!


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

on behalf of Majestics Chicago i got 2 say we had a blast again this is my 2nd yr goin n had a great time the cruise the lowlows and not 2 mention the parking lot pimpin hahaha we were grillin drinkn have having a firme time met alot of new peeps from diff clubs good people def gona b there nex year INDIVIDUALS put it dwn once again thanks for havin us homies:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Thanks to everybody that came out , We promise next year will be even better, already working on T-shirts and fliers . Again we appreciate all you guys and if anyone needs anything or has any ideas let me know..


Had fun again as always.. Maybe if you go back to the memorial day weekend a bigger crowd will show again, and possibly if rolln will come back.. Shit i dont even have a clue to what it takes to put one of these deals on. But just thinking that maybe those few things is why not as many people were there.. hno:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Fun times!!!!!! I tried my hardest to be the last man standing sat night.......but you boys showed me up lol can't wait for next year


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

DreameR815 said:


> on behalf of Majestics Chicago i got 2 say we had a blast again this is my 2nd yr goin n had a great time the cruise the lowlows and not 2 mention the parking lot pimpin hahaha we were grillin drinkn have having a firme time met alot of new peeps from diff clubs good people def gona b there nex year INDIVIDUALS put it dwn once again thanks for havin us homies:thumbsup::h5:


What's up homie, glad to see you, alex, and the Azteca guys back in ville. I will be back to the chi next year for sure.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

We had a great time! Thanks Bob and everyone else.. be sure to "like" the Hydroguru.com facebook page for the BBB pix coming soon !!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I brought my 2 cousins from Cali with me and they were trippin over Lee's 63, my cousin Tony took like 5 pics of the car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we got in at 4am. made it back without issues, :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I had a great time at the cruise and parkin lot pimpin. Damn tre got a flat about 45 mins north. Had to get a ride and drive another hour north to get the rollback then back to get the tre. Then the rollback blew a brake line. Finally home about 4 am. needless to say..thats why i wasnt there on sunday. But still had a great time as usual


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


> I had a great time at the cruise and parkin lot pimpin. Damn tre got a flat about 45 mins north. Had to get a ride and drive another hour north to get the rollback then back to get the tre. Then the rollback blew a brake line. Finally home about 4 am. needless to say..thats why i wasnt there on sunday. But still had a great time as usual


DAMN YEAH I WAS LOOKIN FOR U AND UR TRE THAT SHIT SUCKS WE GOT THERE RIGHT BFORE THE HOP ON SUNDAY THEN AFTER THAT IT STARTED T RAIN SO WE DROVE BACK LONG ASSS DRIVE FOR 2 HOURS OF SHOW FOR US FUCKSIT HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

WHERS DA PICS


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

lone star said:


> we got in at 4am. made it back without issues, :thumbsup:


good hear Kenny :thumbsup:, hopefully see you in November


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

yetti said:


> Thanks to all the INDIVIDUALS for the hospitality and good times like always. It was cool to see everyone again.


gas hops 5$ a ride lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SPOOON said:


> good hear Kenny :thumbsup:, hopefully see you in November


:nicoderm:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

lone star said:


> we got in at 4am. made it back without issues, :thumbsup:


good to hear brother....that food was awesome....im still trying to figure out how bob got you to drive 16-18 hours to cook us food?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

187_Regal said:


> good to hear brother....that food was awesome....im still trying to figure out how bob got you to drive 16-18 hours to cook us food?


and burn my arm


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

187_Regal said:


> good to hear brother....that food was awesome....im still trying to figure out how bob got you to drive 16-18 hours to cook us food?


He only came because he needed a fuel pump put in his truck :rimshot:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

187_Regal said:


> gas hops 5$ a ride lol


 I heard someone offering FREE Mustache Rides. LOL


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Big Doe said:


> He only came because he needed a fuel pump put in his truck :rimshot:


:rofl:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

yetti said:


> I heard someone offering FREE Mustache Rides. LOL


wow......lol :rimshot:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

you guys on facebook ? And thanks for bringin ol dude down with the lincoln , it was nice as hell


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Gorilla Bob said:


> you guys on facebook ? And thanks for bringin ol dude down with the lincoln , it was nice as hell


 No I'm not on Facebook. We had a great time like always. Is your Lincoln getting any closer?


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Nice meeting everybody, met some good people


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm hopin he delivers it by the end of october , wont be that nice though lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

RobLouIzLuxurious said:


> Nice meeting everybody, met some good people


you guys went there???? Where are the pics???????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Gorilla Bob said:


> you guys on facebook ? And thanks for bringin ol dude down with the lincoln , it was nice as hell


fuck facebook Bob, post up the pics on here brah!!!:biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Gorilla Bob said:


> I'm hopin he delivers it by the end of october , wont be that nice though lol


 Looks like its gonna be real nice. Just in time for the snow. LoL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck facebook.


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

I was hoping to see more cars that I've seen on LIL though. Like from Missouri especially the hot fire monte LS, I wanna see that car in person so bad. Hoped to see some more from Nashville too. There ain't many down here but there's some nice ones.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> fuck facebook.


 Yeah what Kenny said. Lol. Regal looked real nice man.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

who owned the fleetline from Rollers?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Yeah what Kenny said. Lol. Regal looked real nice man.


thanks man. i just need some snap on the front end to keep up with the D4L boys...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TAT2DAN said:


> I was hoping to see more cars that I've seen on LIL though. Like from Missouri especially the hot fire monte LS, I wanna see that car in person so bad. Hoped to see some more from Nashville too. There ain't many down here but there's some nice ones.


i was also anticipatiing more cars. but i still had a great time. and will be back next year. i hear rumors that next year it will be on memorial weekend again, and at the park????


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> i was also anticipatiing more cars. but i still had a great time. and will be back next year. i hear rumors that next year it will be on memorial weekend again, and at the park????


that would probably bring more people back.. Hopefully.. This is the best event ive ever been to, but then again ive never been out to tulas or st. louis for their other get togethers either


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

lone star said:


> i was also anticipatiing more cars. but i still had a great time. and will be back next year. i hear rumors that next year it will be on memorial weekend again, and at the park????


Rumors SHOULD be confirmed within a month or so. I was one of the people who wanted to keep it at the park and on the same weekend. I think it is a better show there anyway.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> Rumors SHOULD be confirmed within a month or so. I was one of the people who wanted to keep it at the park and on the same weekend. I think it is a better show there anyway.


Nice...


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Either place its always a good time to be there.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

yep.. I will always be at this show..


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WAS THERE AND STILL NO PICS WHAT UP WIT THAT GUESS ILL HAVE TO POST SOME WHEN I GET OFF WORK SOMEBODY POST SOME


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Wish we could all cruise n hang out 1 or 2 times a month, that wuld be awesume !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

NO-WAY said:


> Wish we could all cruise n hang out 1 or 2 times a mont, that wuld be awesum!!!!!!!!!!


We did back in 08', but not since! That's what got this whole thing started.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Big Doe said:


> We did back in 08', but not since! That's what got this whole thing started.


That's what we all need to do again. Ride out on Sunday's and meet at the park again.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> That's what we all need to do again. Ride out on Sunday's and meet at the park again.


x100000000000, then we need to go somewhere and take over a restaurant!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

63hardtoprider said:


> x100000000000, then we need to go somewhere and take over a restaurant![/QUOTETalk to ur boys, get them together I'm down to ride.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Big Doe said:


> We did back in 08', but not since! That's what got this whole thing started.


You can bet when my car is on the street , we will ride again. My goal in 08 was to have all of us that were ridin in the 90's and even the young guys that's been ridin for a couple years to all get together and UNITE.. unfortunately just as quick as it blew up , a lot of beef started as well. With that said Here are a few proposals I plan on bringing up at the next meeting.

Cruise night , we use maps again... Rollerz guys were lost twice that night.
Picnic At the park , On memorial weekend. 
Start At 1:00 pm ends at 6:00 pm , gives people time to sleep off the night before , and we can move the hop back an hour.. 
And I am working on buying a receiver and some speakers for myself , so we can at least have a little music. and can call the hop.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Them some good ideas BOB I hope u can make them happen.. Now that the Lincoln's fix I'm good to ride.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Gorilla Bob said:


> You can bet when my car is on the street , we will ride again. My goal in 08 was to have all of us that were ridin in the 90's and even the young guys that's been ridin for a couple years to all get together and UNITE.. unfortunately just as quick as it blew up , a lot of beef started as well. With that said Here are a few proposals I plan on bringing up at the next meeting.
> 
> Cruise night , we use maps again... Rollerz guys were lost twice that night.
> Picnic At the park , On memorial weekend.
> ...


We also need people dedicated to certain tasks. This would help ease the pressure off of people who already do a LOT for the club. As far as the music goes for the hop/picnic, I'm sure we could round up someone that would be willing to DJ the event for a few hours for free. Hell, If i had the speakers, I would bring my laptop and just use my iTunes library and let it play. All I need are the speakers and a receiver capable of connecting to a laptop. I have over 7 days of music in my library. 

All this drama B.S. is getting old FAST. I just want to be able to go hop in my car, hang out with cool people, have a good time, and ride home.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Gorilla Bob said:


> You can bet when my car is on the street , we will ride again. My goal in 08 was to have all of us that were ridin in the 90's and even the young guys that's been ridin for a couple years to all get together and UNITE.. unfortunately just as quick as it blew up , a lot of beef started as well. With that said Here are a few proposals I plan on bringing up at the next meeting.
> 
> Cruise night , we use maps again... Rollerz guys were lost twice that night.
> Picnic At the park , On memorial weekend.
> ...


thats why the lone brought his own gps this year!! took me straight to where the beer drinkin was going on ...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> We also need people dedicated to certain tasks. This would help ease the pressure off of people who already do a LOT for the club. As far as the music goes for the hop/picnic, I'm sure we could round up someone that would be willing to DJ the event for a few hours for free. Hell, If i had the speakers, I would bring my laptop and just use my iTunes library and let it play. All I need are the speakers and a receiver capable of connecting to a laptop. I have over 7 days of music in my library.
> 
> All this drama B.S. is getting old FAST. I just want to be able to go hop in my car, hang out with cool people, have a good time, and ride home.


You can rent that shit at DooWop for probably under $100 at most or go to musiciansfriend.com and buy the $150+ models and get the ipod or laptop cord from best buy. I sent Bob a pm I can probably get you either a DJ or a p.a. to use if you let me know.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lee, That's the idea I had as well, and James I will let you know bro I appreciate the offer. and Kenwood, that was a good idea to brother. Man I just want EVERY body to have a good time, its so bad now some local clubs didnt even show up.. You will never here me complain about how much I do , I understand we all have lives outside the club. I also know that I can ask anyone for help and they will.. I just want to ride , w are a dying breed and we need to keep it as active as possible..


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Me n the manager of the doo *** shop on hurstbourne real good friends, im pretty sure I can hook us up bob


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

That'll work Tony, See what you can find out..


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

hopefully it comes together. I did notice a shortage of a few local clubs, and drama and beef between clubs period is stupid. Set differences aside and help the other out to be in the street and keep this alive.. I was honestly disappointed in this year at BBB i came back to indy from the year before bragging to the people that didnt go on how big and nice it was. And once them few people came basically didnt see what i saw the year before.. I know im from indy and from an outside club but im willing to do what is asked to help out and make it what it once was!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the input Donnie..


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

We can ALL agree the turn out of this years BBB wasnt what everyone anticipated, but nothing is always perfect. the first 2 BBB we went to were GREAT and this years wasnt that bad either there werent as many cars as in the previous years but it was still a great time. the rain forecast probably scared alot of people away to but overall it was a great time. for me it felt good driving 5+ hours down the highway in a low low. we have been there all 3 years its been hosted and if there is another one next year we will also be there again for the 4th time in a row :thumbsup: the cars dont make the show the people there make the show a good time. we got shown lots of love and it was a pleasure meeting new people. TTT For Individuals C.C. and there bad ass BACK BUMPER BASH'S!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Los Neighbors said:


> We can ALL agree the turn out of this years BBB wasnt what everyone anticipated, but nothing is always perfect. the first 2 BBB we went to were GREAT and this years wasnt that bad either there werent as many cars as in the previous years but it was still a great time. the rain forecast probably scared alot of people away to but overall it was a great time. for me it felt good driving 5+ hours down the highway in a low low. we have been there all 3 years its been hosted and if there is another one next year we will also be there again for the 4th time in a row :thumbsup: the cars dont make the show the people there make the show a good time. we got shown lots of love and it was a pleasure meeting new people. TTT For Individuals C.C. and there bad ass BACK BUMPER BASH'S!


x2..


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Thanks for the input Donnie..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

1986Oscar said:


> x2..


case in point.. it was a pleasure meeting you bro ur cool as hell and ur car is BAD ASS!!!.. :biggrin:
p.s. i wanted to play with my car more during the cruise but i was afraid to since i still had to drive it back home


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

No doubt there will be a another picnic next year , we are going to start advertising in February. we really appreciate all the kind words and as far as the feed back , good or bad it is appreciated


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Los Neighbors said:


> case in point.. it was a pleasure meeting you bro ur cool as hell and ur car is BAD ASS!!!.. :biggrin:
> p.s. i wanted to play with my car more during the cruise but i was afraid to since i still had to drive it back home


Hey bro im coming up to chicago this weekend for the physco dreams show. I will be in chicago like early evening on saturday. Then gonna end up in aurora for the night. If you guys down to ride and hang out on saturday hit me up.. My number is in my signature..


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

damn.. figured there would be some footage of louisville finest pulling me over...:buttkick:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im so upset that I missed this years event. Its a shame to hear that it was not as good of a turn out, thought I bet the forecast was to blame. As far as drama goes, can we all get over our differences already?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

excalibur said:


> Im so upset that I missed this years event. Its a shame to hear that it was not as good of a turn out, thought I bet the forecast was to blame. As far as drama goes, can we all get over our differences already?


Motherfuckers sensitive 'round here :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

1986Oscar said:


> Hey bro im coming up to chicago this weekend for the physco dreams show. I will be in chicago like early evening on saturday. Then gonna end up in aurora for the night. If you guys down to ride and hang out on saturday hit me up.. My number is in my signature..


saturday night we got a family party ...but we will definetly see you on sunday


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

law said:


>


 Looks like the circus should have camei to town lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

law said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Looks like the circus should have camei to town lol


Tried to told ya !.... ... Next year I will gat as many as we can to westside , you get as many as you can down here!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

You know it buddy


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

JG !!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

My favorite camera guy lol


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Daz me !!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> you guys went there???? Where are the pics???????


 Me, Skillz fam, and Brad fam. I got some on facebook. I dont have internet at home so I couldnt post them on here


----------

